# JBuilder X for OS X!



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, Borland finally got back on track and released JBuilder X for OS X.  I must have missed the release, since it was two months ago in December of 2003!

At any rate, since we use JBuilder at school, I was thrilled to discover the new JBuilder (the last version was JBuilder 7 for Mac OS X, and only worked under 10.1!).  I downloaded the 40MB file, unzipped it, and started the installer -- it doesn't work!  At least not on my system!  The system requirements state that JBuilder X requires 10.2.6 or higher... apparently, that doesn't include 10.3... 

It seems that the installer used to install JBuilder X doesn't like 10.3... at least not on my system.  I can't get ANY program that uses InstallAnywhere 5.0 to install on my system.  They all just unexpectedly quit.  Damn frustrating.  Guess it's back to NetBeans for me... 

Is anyone having any luck installing JBuilder X Foundation on a 10.3 system?


----------



## naodx (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, I hate to break the bad news, but I downloaded it just a few minutes ago and it installed fine. I installed it on my 667 MHz G4 Powerbook with 10.3.2. It opened just fine.

I must admit, I've never used any type of developer environment for java (I've always used vim from the command line myself), but it does look promising.

When I get around to it, I'll try to install it on my desktop and see if I have any problems.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 12, 2004)

Of course, this is where it gets weird and frustrating.

I created a new admin user and logged in.  Install of JBuilder went just fine, but when I tried to launch it once it was installed, it would appear in the dock and then spontaneously quit moments later.  No windows would pop up, nothing -- just a blip in the dock.

That leads me to believe two things... one: something in my _user account_ is preventing the _install_ from running and two: something in my _system_ is preventing the _program_ from running.

Strange.  I really wanted to experience the new JBuilder for Mac OS X.  Poop.


----------



## naodx (Feb 12, 2004)

Well I just installed it on my desktop as well, and no problems there either.

Now I don't know if this applies to you or not, but I had to setup an account with borland when I downloaded JBuilder. 

They sent me an e-mail with an attachment, and said that the attachment had to be placed in my home directory. 

Did you have to do this?


----------



## Viro (Feb 13, 2004)

What version of Java are you using? Did you update to the latest (1.4.2 released in Feb 2004)?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 13, 2004)

naodx: Yes, I got the registration file, but the problem is JBuilder X won't install, so I can't launch the program to enter the registration!

Viro: I'm completely up-to-date with Java 1.4.2 and anything else in software update that's been released since yesterday.

Damn, I'm hoping this doesn't have to come to a complete reinstall of OS X.  FWIW, other installers that use InstallAnywhere 5 never complete, either.  I'm thinking it's something with the installer program that's fsck'ed.


----------



## Viro (Feb 13, 2004)

Heh, you could just install Netbeans and be done with it  The latest 3.6 Beta is sweet.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 13, 2004)

You read my mind... NetBeans is what I've been using.  Great app, looks and acts a lot like JBuilder, but still... this problem is beyond getting JBuilder to run so I can program... it's to the point now where I just wanna know WHY it won't install.


----------



## johnd0e (Mar 14, 2004)

I`ve been using JBuilder 9 for the last few months on my pb, before switching now to JBUilder X.

JBuilder X installed just fine, after I deleted all files from JBuilder 9.

If you want to try tio use JBuilder 9, take a look here : 

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20010508043518946

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030901190958614

I only had to change the shell script to start JBuilder a little bit.
If you would like to try the modified shell script, take a look here:

http://www.http500.org/web/Projekte/Java/jb9_linux_OSX.command


----------



## sjsadler (Mar 15, 2004)

I am having the same problems.  JBuilder X will start then quit.

Already having JBuilder 7 installed and working so I am not panicing but it would be nice to get the more recent version going.

I was wondering if:

(a) there is a conflict with the earlier version of JBuilder (help file says there shouldn't be).

(b) The notes say that it won't work if there is are any spaces in the path at which it is installed.  This would be fine but despite a lack of spaces in my disk name the installer tells me it is going to install on "Mac Startup Disk" (and I don't have a disk of that name).


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 15, 2004)

Hmmm.... in my case, it wouldn't be a conflict with an existing or previous install of JBuilder, since JBuilder X is my first attempt at installing JBuilder on my machine.

I don't have any spaces in the path name, either, and it still won't install.

One thing of interest is that ANY installer built with InstallMaker (like LimeWire, JBuilder, etc.) will not install on my machine.  ONLY those applications using InstallMaker fail to install.  Weird.  Any other installer program (PKG installers, VIDE installers, etc.) work just fine.  

I'm leaning towards something wrong with InstallMaker's java installer on my machine... I've tried reinstalling the latest Java update as well as creating a new user and trying to install under the new user.  Under the new user account, JBuilder WILL install, however, it crashes upon launch.  I'm not so hard up for JBuilder that I'm ready to reformat and reinstall OS X to try and get it installed -- I'll stick with NetBeans.  I'm starting to like it more and more.


----------



## sjsadler (Mar 20, 2004)

Should have read the comments with the licence file properly.

Licence file must be put in the user's home directory.  My mistake was that I was puting it in the application's root directory.

Whoops.


----------

